# Lion sleep mode



## palex71 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,
I am running Lion 10.7.2 on a MacBook Pro. I was wondering if, after the computer is awakened from sleep mode, there is a way to set which currently open application will be the immediate active window.

Thanks!


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a simple way to set an application which appears as current open application when you wake-up the system. Do not minimize the program before you click on sleep button. When you wake up you will find that current program still there.


----------

